# Construction - 36x18x24 exo-terra, my show piece.



## maverick3x6

Hey guys...

So after 6 months of planning (1 year total experience), gathering materials, researching, and practicing fake rock wall construction, I'm finally taking the plunge to build a sophisticated paludarium. 

Thanks to the guys at Cold Blooded Pets (I'm in the process of creating their new site: check it out), I was able to pick up the largest exo-terra that's made - 36" x 18" x 24" --- for *a mere $179.00 brand new*!!! (Someone definitely made a mistake, because I bought my 36 x 18 x 18 for $250.00 last year)

I also got the matching cabinet, because I had limited space, as you'll see... I wanted something that would fit perfectly... the cabinet was only $129.00, so I wasn't too worried.

Plans for this tank include:
-- rock wall using foam / grout / epoxy method.
-- misting system
-- drip wall
-- 2 filters (1 internal / 1 external)
-- waterfalls + pond
-- all the plantlife one could ever hope to have
-- 6 leucs

Hopefully, I'll have this badboy completed by September... but no rush!









don't mind the color - didn't bother changing my cameras white balance.









sitting next to my 18" cube - for size reference









sitting next to my 25lb cat - for size reference









macro of metal tabs built into desk. they slide right into the 4 corners of the tank to prevent slippage.. just in case.









I got sick of having so many CF sitting around in silver domes on my other tanks (see 18" cube above) - and the 36" exo hood is just waaay over priced, so I decided to go with the nova exteme... slender and high quality. Metal housing, 2 T5HO bulbs - one 10,000k and one 6,500k), and even individual reflectors. jolly good times. no more fans on top of my tanks to keep the heat down. 


The background that came with the tank will partially be used, I'm going to cut it in half and build the rock wall in 2 pieces on top of it, then reassemble in the tank after the pH has been lowered to legit levels using vinegar. I'm not about to lug this tank out to my garage and back when I do the wall, so the entire process has been premeditated.

-----

And so it begins. I'll be updating each week as the project progresses. 

Cheers!

Check out my Flickr for more photos as the project progresses


----------



## boogsawaste

Subscribing


----------



## maverick3x6

boogsawaste said:


> Subscribing


I won't let you down  All the fine people here on the board have taught me a lot (including you) from all the questions and trial / error... I just need to add my creative touch, and we'll be golden. 

ps. Ive been following your threads too... we were trying to learn how to create rock walls at the same time!


----------



## boogsawaste

Nice, glad I've lent you some help in the past. I figured I would take the plunge and go for the rock wall this time around. I'm getting tired of smelling silicone and making my eyes water while applying.

I'm also biting the bullet and getting habacrete. Expensive but what the heck...it's only money


----------



## maverick3x6

boogsawaste said:


> Nice, glad I've lent you some help in the past. I figured I would take the plunge and go for the rock wall this time around. I'm getting tired of smelling silicone and making my eyes water while applying.
> 
> I'm also biting the bullet and getting habacrete. Expensive but what the heck...it's only money


Keep me posted on that, I want to see if it's as spectacular as the hype says it is. 

Also, use swimming goggles as you silicone... you'll be good. heh


----------



## rollei

Will that exo fit on the cabinet? I always imagined the stand should be larger than the viv xD.


----------



## weta

25lb! thats one huge cat!


----------



## maverick3x6

rollei said:


> Will that exo fit on the cabinet? I always imagined the stand should be larger than the viv xD.


yeah... this cabinet was designed specifically for this tank. the tank is 36" wide and the cabinet is 37" I believe. Since it's such a snug fit, they put the pins in so it won't slip off.


----------



## RichardA

Wow.....that thing is awesome! Cant wait to see the progress on it.


----------



## NickBoudin

Count me in! I'm experimenting with floor leveler as a substitute for grout right now. It dries within minutes and is easy to sculpt. Cheap too!


Nice tank BTW!


----------



## maverick3x6

NickBoudin said:


> Count me in! I'm experimenting with floor leveler as a substitute for grout right now. It dries within minutes and is easy to sculpt. Cheap too!
> 
> 
> Nice tank BTW!


Keep me posted on that stuff Nick!


----------



## melas

NickBoudin said:


> I'm experimenting with *floor leveler *as a substitute for grout right now. It dries within minutes and is easy to sculpt. Cheap too!


That's all that I have ever used. 
http://www.mattallendesigns.com/images/reptiles/2ndTank7.jpg

I'm anxious to see the final result!


----------



## maverick3x6

melas said:


> That's all that I have ever used.
> http://216.122.161.238/images/reptiles/2ndTank7.jpg
> 
> I'm anxious to see the final result!


Oh that stuff! Does it mix / mold as well as grout? Maybe I'll give some practice runs on cardboard and a 10gal before I use it!


----------



## Fyre

Hey Bud, I purchased this same size viv. You inspired me to get one after i saw your other build and then I watched how it grew in. I liked how you did your levels and added different levels to mine. I will post some pics soon so you can see mine and maybe I will be able to give you some inspiration. 

I love the size of this thing. You are gonna love it.


----------



## maverick3x6

Fyre said:


> Hey Bud, I purchased this same size viv. You inspired me to get one after i saw your other build and then I watched how it grew in. I liked how you did your levels and added different levels to mine. I will post some pics soon so you can see mine and maybe I will be able to give you some inspiration.
> 
> I love the size of this thing. You are gonna love it.


Cheers dude. it's all about people helpin' people. haha. send me a pm when you get some photos up!


----------



## melas

maverick3x6 said:


> Oh that stuff! Does it mix / mold as well as grout?


I think the important thing to understand is that virtually all of these mixes are comprised mostly of portland cement. The only real difference is the additives. That said - the floor leveling cement has acrylic admixes in it that allow it to be spread very thin while retaining its strength. This is a property I felt would be useful for the task at hand. I'm sure that many grouts have similar properties as well. I've seen excellent results on here with both materials. Good luck!


----------



## maverick3x6

melas said:


> I think the important thing to understand is that virtually all of these mixes are comprised mostly of portland cement. The only real difference is the additives. That said - the floor leveling cement has acrylic admixes in it that allow it to be spread very thin while retaining its strength. This is a property I felt would be useful for the task at hand. I'm sure that many grouts have similar properties as well. I've seen excellent results on here with both materials. Good luck!


man, I can't find this stuff anywhere, even lowes!... oh well... I shall press on!


----------



## melas

maverick3x6 said:


> man, I can't find this stuff anywhere, even lowes!... oh well... I shall press on!


Haha - sorry I guess I should have mentioned that it has been discontinued . . .

This is what I'm using now . . . sorry! I think it's pretty similar and worked great for my last wall.

Available at Lowes . . .


----------



## maverick3x6

melas said:


> Haha - sorry I guess I should have mentioned that it has been discontinued . . .
> 
> This is what I'm using now . . . sorry! I think it's pretty similar and worked great for my last wall.
> 
> Available at Lowes . . .


hahaha... yeah, I figured as much when I was like... "this isn't the same packaging they use now, that stuff must be old!"

is the dry time the same? that's a main concern for me!


----------



## melas

maverick3x6 said:


> is the dry time the same? that's a main concern for me!


It's similar. I'd say that the dry time for the multipurpose stuff is perhaps a bit longer than the floor leveling cement. Either way it dries rather quickly in the thin layers that we apply. I actually had issues with the floor leveling cement drying too quickly and setting up in the bucket!


----------



## maverick3x6

It's coming along...









pulled out the front piece and modified it with some fiberglass screen to prevent fruit fly leakage.









Even if the electrical tape lets go from moisture, the screen is compressed in place. Retains ventilation AND fruit flies. 









Sliced up the background... the middle portion will be the water feature which trickles into the oddly shaped pool below. 









wrap it up!









I kept the gap just wide enough to fit a layer of rocks in, so the false bottom isn't visible... this way it's aesthetically pleasing, and I save space + $$ on rocks.


----------



## NickBoudin

Looks great man. If you're located in northern USA, try your local bargain outlet. They cary the floor level-er and the same kind of grout. Good prices too!


----------



## maverick3x6

NickBoudin said:


> Looks great man. If you're located in northern USA, try your local bargain outlet. They cary the floor level-er and the same kind of grout. Good prices too!


Oh absolutely... I've got a stock pile... that phase is coming shortly!


----------



## NickBoudin

Sounds good my man, keep us updated, i'll be doing my 55 gallon with the floor leveler, I'll make sure to let you know how it comes out.


----------



## revolution

Will you use the bulbs that came with the Nova Extreme, or will you switch them out for new ones. and if you do switch them out what bulbs will you go with?


----------



## maverick3x6

keeping the bulbs. they're t5 high output bulbs. one is 6,500k and one is 10,000k. 

while I construct the fake rock walls outside of the tank, I'm keeping some plants i've collected inside the tank with these lights on all day... some of the broms are turning crazy reds and blooming much more so than I ever saw with CF bulbs.

cheers


----------



## carbonetc

That's exactly how I hide false bottoms. Kudos for taking the time to do so.

I have no experience with grout whatsoever in tank construction and I'm thinking of trying it soon. Is this multipurpose grout of the sort that you need to treat with vinegar? Or is it good to go once it sets? I'd be interested in seeing the steps you take after you've applied it.


----------



## maverick3x6

carbonetc said:


> That's exactly how I hide false bottoms. Kudos for taking the time to do so.
> 
> I have no experience with grout whatsoever in tank construction and I'm thinking of trying it soon. Is this multipurpose grout of the sort that you need to treat with vinegar? Or is it good to go once it sets? I'd be interested in seeing the steps you take after you've applied it.


carbonetc,

from what I understand you need to soak / spray all grout with vinegar after it cures to lower the pH. there are a ton of construction threads on here explaining hot to go about doing so (unfortunately, I'm short on time right now, otherwise I'd link them!)

I'm at that phase now, so I'll be sure to show you how it comes out!


----------



## maverick3x6

Further down the river...









Building up the walls using the exo background as a base.









Gotta make sure the tubing doesn't kink up... drainage is cruuuucial.









First wall foaming done. not much to look at.









Let's make it convenient. 









Making sure it fits the allotted space.









Beginning to look a little better. This is the 2nd coat for the right portion of the wall. I prefer the charcoal grout... gets a little lighter when it fully cures, but it won't matter much anyway when I paint it with epoxy!









First coat on the left portion of the wall.









I can make a mess.

See the entire project on Flickr


----------



## hpglow

That thing is going to be sexy when it is done.


----------



## maverick3x6

hpglow said:


> That thing is going to be sexy when it is done.


hahaha... yeah, sexy is the keyword there.


----------



## nathan

I've been following your thread and this build , the background looks like its comming along really well . . . Cant wait to see the next updates and eventually the finished viv!


----------



## NickBoudin

If you cover it in epoxy, wont that eliminate the idea of using the vinegar to make the PH stable? Hopefully that's the idea! Lovin the charcoal color, keep it up man.


----------



## boogsawaste

NickBoudin said:


> If you cover it in epoxy, wont that eliminate the idea of using the vinegar to make the PH stable? Hopefully that's the idea! Lovin the charcoal color, keep it up man.


That wouldn't be a safe way of eliminating the vinegar bath. It could/would still leach through unless you could find a way to 100% cover it (not likely).


----------



## maverick3x6

boogsawaste said:


> That wouldn't be a safe way of eliminating the vinegar bath. It could/would still leach through unless you could find a way to 100% cover it (not likely).


True. I mean, I'm going to give it a few solid coats, but I'm sure there will be some bits left exposed (unfortunately). So the vinegar is still necessary... I'm just using the epoxy because there is going to be constantly flowing water all over the background, and want the background to last longer.


----------



## hpglow

Here is a pic of a 30G X-tall saltwater tank in my bed room. It houses a dwarf lion fish and a leef fish. The "rock" you see inside is all concrete. After a couple water changes the PH stabilized at 8.4. I used all well grade concrete. People worry too much about concrete at times.









This is an old shot, the corals have filled in much better in the last year.


----------



## Rick

Im builiding a 50 gallon viv which is 36 inches long and i need a nice light fixture. I found one for 90 bucks but im still searching. Could you please share with me the website you got yours from? Thank you. Oh and your tank looks amazing so far, i love the drainage!


----------



## maverick3x6

Rick said:


> Im builiding a 50 gallon viv which is 36 inches long and i need a nice light fixture. I found one for 90 bucks but im still searching. Could you please share with me the website you got yours from? Thank you. Oh and your tank looks amazing so far, i love the drainage!


Aquarium Lighting for Freshwater and Reef Systems: Nova Extreme Compact SLR T-5 Fixtures

right column - 36" freshwater is what i'm using.


----------



## Rick

Hmmm, now i really have sme choices to make...Thank you!


----------



## cstmgp

So the grout is safe to use and holds up well without cracking? I lay tile all the time, and didn't know I could use it for vivs. I'm actualy remodeling my basement currently, and let's just say it has an "outdoorsy" feel. This may come in very handy.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## maverick3x6

3 layers of grout on each side... few days of curing time on each layer. rough sanding.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They look really good. Is that the final colour?


----------



## maverick3x6

Morgan Freeman said:


> They look really good. Is that the final colour?


No, actually. After the vinegar soak I will be applying a coat or two of epoxy paint and it's gray... but I'm not sure if it's lighter or darker... we'll find out!


----------



## Viaje

Looks great! can't wait to see more of it's progress!


----------



## laylow

thats pretty sick. I like this wall, more than most!!


----------



## bgmike64

Well done!!!


----------



## jpstod

Looking fantastic


----------



## maverick3x6

Thanks guys. I've yet to construct the center waterfall piece. that's going to be a blast... assembling it in the tank. we shall see!


----------



## Bananaman

Looking pretty sweet!


----------



## eos

Sweet... this is one thread I'm DEFINITELY gonna be following. Nice work so far!


----------



## maverick3x6

My plant collection is getting a little out of hand...









I'm pretty familiar with all these plants, except for the little light green leaved one in the very center (below the baby brom pup in the white cup). anyone know what that is? they can get pretty large, can't they?










Hemianthus Callitrichoides. my favorite ground cover. propagating in a petri dish.









some of my leucs on "Helixine Baby Tears." Some people don't have any luck with this plant in their vivs, but mine grows out of control.









again.









peppermonia prostrata. I have a ridiculous amount in my vivs which spreads uncontrollably... this batch here just seems to maintain. I'm fine with that. 










not enough room!









hell yea.

If you guys are interested in any of the vining plants I have like the prostrata or hexiline baby tears, shout me a holler... I can part with some!


----------



## Viaje

LOVE the picture of your Leuc on the baby tears! I have a small baby tears plant that's waiting to go in my viv, I hope it does as well as that!


----------



## maverick3x6

Viaje said:


> LOVE the picture of your Leuc on the baby tears! I have a small baby tears plant that's waiting to go in my viv, I hope it does as well as that!


thank you  they spend a lot of time on that stuff... it's fluffy enough to hide a good deal of fruit flys, so my frogs don't munch all of them at once. Although I have seen them nose deep in the stuff more than once. haha. I'm sure it also protects springs from being consumed as well.


----------



## Devanny

Any new updates?


----------



## maverick3x6

Devanny said:


> Any new updates?


\
Just doing the vinegar wash thing for a few days. Then I'll seal the wall and get them into the tank. coming soon. haha


----------



## laylow

I've been following this viv and I can say i really like whats been done so far. I cant wait to see it six months to a year after your done to see it all grown in!


----------



## rcteem

seny ya a pm bout ya baby tears...how much??


----------



## rollei

Updates? We're all eager to see what has become of the huge exo.


----------



## zerelli

Can you explain the drainage? What is the purpose of it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

We need updates!


----------



## FatArthur

Morgan Freeman said:


> We need updates!


AGREE !!!

And I would like to ask, what is the condition of your "baby tear"?
temperature?
lighting?
temperature?
moisture content?
base substance?

Thank you very much.


----------



## nathan

Yeah also agree UPDATES PLEASE!


----------



## Tran2la

I have to see how this turns out. Great work.


----------



## happy dart

Can't wait for more updates! Amazing plant collection you have.


----------



## Swords

Wow! I didn't know they made exo-terras that big. I must get out more. Last time I looked at them the 24 x 24 x 24 was called "XXL". I totally want one like yours! I must go looking for one!


----------



## maverick3x6

Sorry for the delay everyone... been really busy for a few months.

here's a video update... it's a crappy vid of me constructing my drip wall, but photos will follow soon.

YouTube - Exo Terra 36 x18 x 24


----------



## maverick3x6

Working 60 hours a week is ridiculous and thus I have worked on this thing very little...

Anyway, quick update... partially planted after a few months of ensuring the acidity of the walls went down... sorry for the terrible quality, it's from my phone.










The void in the middle is going to be a waterfall feature... however, I'm building it separate so it'll be detachable incase any of the water components die!


----------



## Herpetology101

Awesome and inspirational build. Thanks for the excellent detail very helpful.


----------



## EverettC

What kind of lighting are you using with the baby tears? I really like those and am thinking about adding them to my viv when I plant. Any ideas on what's making them grow so well for you?


----------



## maverick3x6

EverettC said:


> What kind of lighting are you using with the baby tears? I really like those and am thinking about adding them to my viv when I plant. Any ideas on what's making them grow so well for you?


I just keep them under some 48" daylight bulbs, but also in a location where sunlight hits them for a few hours... I literally only water them about once a week.


----------



## maverick3x6

Well it's been about 2 years since my last post. Time does fly. My lightbulbs on the nova finally went. I was really impressed that they ran for 12 hours a day and lasted that long. The tank is still maintaining. Some of the plants have gotten ridiculously large (bottom right plant - forgot what it was!) I'll try and clean it up and get some photos in!


----------



## Ellylove

How about a picture?


----------



## moore40

Wow man come on, three years is a long time to wait for an update. lol


----------

